# ECU Pinout - VR6 1997 passat jetta golf



## vr6golf.com (Apr 2, 2003)

Does anyone have the power pinuots for the ECU in a 96-97 passat golf jetta?
short of buying the bently i figured someone might have it in PDF or scanned images or something...
Thanks!


----------



## xray_boy (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: ECU Pinout - VR6 1997 passat jetta golf (vr6golf.com)*

even if you do buy the Bently you wont get the entire pinout on one sheet. Bently only puts in stuff that relate to the item your looking at. ie: all instrument cluster stuff on one page, ABS on another page. I have never seen a diagram with everything together. And when I was doing my 1.8T swap there were some wires I couldnt find waht they were for. The CD has more diagrams than the book but it still didndt list them all.
DAN
I bet if you tell us what your looking for exactly, someone will help you out.


----------



## PhantomDubs (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: ECU Pinout - VR6 1997 passat jetta golf (vr6golf.com)*

There is a lot of stuff on this site, pdf's for dl etc, just run the site through a translator and search around a bit...the pdf's are in english
http://volkswagen.msk.ru/


----------



## vr6golf.com (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: ECU Pinout - VR6 1997 passat jetta golf (PhantomDubs)*

I got it guys, i bought the book, im very at home with the bently layout, but just didnt want to purchase this book for the ECU power alone.......
Thanks for the help!



_Modified by vr6golf.com at 7:09 AM 11-26-2003_


----------

